# Hey from Denmark ^^



## Makenski (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi, I'm Maiken, 14 years old and lives in Denmark with my parents.  We have three cats, a looooot of fish and four pet rats.  
My mom has won a h*ll lot of competitions, she has 101 ribbons. :shock: 

If I should have a horse, it should be a frieser.  They're so gorgeous..  

Hmm, well, I don't know what to write. :lol: 

If there is anything, just ask. :wink: But ask simply, remember, I'm just a "little" girl from Denmark. :lol:


----------



## mbraun3 (Jul 8, 2008)

Welcome to the forum... thats alot of ribbons! lol!!! i'm new here as well! 

Melissa


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, Maiken! 
Wow your Mom must be a great rider, that's awesome! hehe I know, Friesians are adorable. Have fun posting!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the horse forum!
nice to meet you


----------



## Makenski (Jul 9, 2008)

PoptartShop said:


> I know, Friesians are adorable.


Oh yeah, forget to say that it in english. :lol:

My mon is also proud of her ribbons.  Unfortunately, she sold her last horse for a coulpe of years ago.  He was so wonderful.


----------



## mbraun3 (Jul 8, 2008)

Why did she sell them? if you dont mind me asking?

Melissa


----------



## Makenski (Jul 9, 2008)

It was too expensive.


----------



## mbraun3 (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that... 

Melissa


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## Makenski (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks.


----------

